# closed threads



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

I have noticed myself reading only threads that have been closed if I have limited time on OGF...Just thought that was funny. I was wondering if anyone could tell me which section of the site has the most closed threads? Is there any record of that? I was just thinking it would have to be the steelhead forums. Which is weird when you think about it because steelhead are a stocked fish that are very plentifull in the area. It is also weird because the steelhead forums are seasonal and relatively slowed compared to the others. Well I was just bored and wondering...

Also What is your favorite River and why?

Mine is the Grand because I know it the best and feel that the fish coming out of it are the biggest...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

And I thought I was the only one who looked for the "lock". It used to be the steelhead, now its sports / Tiger....ooops, I proabably earned a lock for you....


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I used to think it was the steelie forum but the Erie guys got their fair share of locks this season. I think they have had the most guys on "vacation" also I bet some steelie locks will be getting put on in the spring.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

I also love reading the locks,its funny seing grown men act like toddlers.I usually first see the team OGFers post saying that its enough and shuts it down.after that I scan the posts to see wher all the hooplahs coming from.It would be funny if for one day this site could be like the Fish Erie foroums.Just kidding about the fish erie thing but it would be anarchy ha ha!!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

surprised so far steelhead section has been playin so nice! hardly any trouble or locked threads! if u notice tho a few of the troublemakers from last year are absent from the forum now. yay!!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

This thread is useless. Lock it! Haha.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> surprised so far steelhead section has been playin so nice! hardly any trouble or locked threads! if u notice tho a few of the troublemakers from last year are absent from the forum now. yay!!!


What are you talking about? I'm still here!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> What are you talking about? I'm still here!


ahhhhhh crap not you!!!!!!  haha! just kiddin man! lmao. u r not all that bad really!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I guess it is sometimes hard for me to understand, but for some, it is difficult to accept the truth or true reality of things. Especially when real matters are brought to everyone's attention. I admit that I sometimes have the drive to voice my opinions and tell it the way it is, but in my mind, it is the right thing to do...thats how I was raised and brought up....stand up for what you believe in, tell the truth, and be frank without beating around the bush. I know that some folks are more sensitive than others and that my approach will sometimes hurt some feelings. Thats OK, however, because I know most people are resilient and they WILL get over it. I sure do.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I guess it is sometimes hard for me to understand, but for some, it is difficult to accept the truth or true reality of things. Especially when real matters are brought to everyone's attention. I admit that I sometimes have the drive to voice my opinions and tell it the way it is, but in my mind, it is the right thing to do...thats how I was raised and brought up....stand up for what you believe in, tell the truth, and be frank without beating around the bush. I know that some folks are more sensitive than others and that my approach will sometimes hurt some feelings. Thats OK, however, because I know most people are resilient and they WILL get over it. I sure do.


Wow, thats really deep..... 

The way I look at it is if someone is being a :T smacktard, then someone has to let em know. Some people look to instigate. I think the moderators are fair in most of their locks.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

The problem is you center pin guys, always drifting into the fly guys, just no respect. Center pin is for whimps!! LOL  could not resist after reading the thread here. God I hope the water get's better up north by you guys. I really need to get out and chase some steel. I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

why dont you fly guys get center pins. all I ever see you guys doing is drift fishing. I mean what is the point??????? and Im super ticked that I had a real good drift the other day and some fly-douche just waded out there and stood right where I was drifting. most of you fly-guys have this elitist attitude out there. like you are so special. ITS FISHING.. Have Fun and get the hell out of my way..sorry just had to get that out. And I actually agree with you SHUTUPNFISH about these sensitive maggots on here. fishing is for real men...


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

theguy said:


> why dont you fly guys get center pins. all I ever see you guys doing is drift fishing. I mean what is the point??????? and Im super ticked that I had a real good drift the other day and some fly-douche just waded out there and stood right where I was drifting. most of you fly-guys have this elitist attitude out there. like you are so special. ITS FISHING.. Have Fun and get the hell out of my way..sorry just had to get that out. And I actually agree with you SHUTUPNFISH about these sensitive maggots on here. fishing is for real men...


this one has legs.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

theguy said:


> why dont you fly guys get center pins. all I ever see you guys doing is drift fishing. I mean what is the point??????? and Im super ticked that I had a real good drift the other day and some fly-douche just waded out there and stood right where I was drifting. most of you fly-guys have this elitist attitude out there. like you are so special. ITS FISHING.. Have Fun and get the hell out of my way..sorry just had to get that out. And I actually agree with you SHUTUPNFISH about these sensitive maggots on here. fishing is for real men...


Going, going,...........


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

why lump all us fly guys in the same category? I cannot really comment on pinners getting in the way where I fish cause I hardly ever see any,usually everyone I meet out on the stream is pretty nice fly guy or not. I can say this tho. I do not get in the way of anyone and I am for sure no elitest. theguy, not all fly guys drift fish all the time either. I have caught all my steelies so far this fall on streamer patterns. I say to each his own. use whatever u want but don't hate on someone else cause they choose to fish differently than u.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

theguy said:


> why dont you fly guys get center pins. all I ever see you guys doing is drift fishing. I mean what is the point??????? and Im super ticked that I had a real good drift the other day and some fly-douche just waded out there and stood right where I was drifting. most of you fly-guys have this elitist attitude out there. like you are so special. ITS FISHING.. Have Fun and get the hell out of my way..sorry just had to get that out. And I actually agree with you SHUTUPNFISH about these sensitive maggots on here. fishing is for real men...


Hahaha. This is great. Well put buddy, well put. What I find humorous is that people get so heated and ticked about steelhead of all fish. I mean, come on, there's 1000s upon 1000s of them for EVERYONE to catch. You, me, your brother, and the guy next door can all catch fish and do it respectfully. No need to crowd guys out or walk in the middle of a freakin' hole. Just because your Orvis waders, fishpond pack, and entire gear setup cost more than a trip to Vegas and back, doesn't mean that you're 1.) Good at fishing 2.) Bad at fishing or 3.) an "elitest". Some guys like to spend their cash on good gear. I'm somewhere in the middle I guess. The more I work these days, the more I enjoy just getting out, fish are just a bonus. Had me 30 something bonuses the other day 

It's unfair to group anyone though, pinners, spinners or fly guys, because let's all admit it, we've met a jerk with one of the rods mentioned in hand. Period. Haha.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Like I said above. not all fly guys are elitest. I am not and I know alot of others who are not either. their are pin guys who act all elite out there too.why are fly guys being singled out here tho. there are pinners out there who are just as big headed. pinners who buy expensive waders and chest packs and pinner rods and reels and post their catches bragging their butts off and all that crap... I think it got more to do with a persons ego and attitude and not the type of fishing they are doin. I fish nothing but flies and I don't have top end fly gear or act elite about fly fishing at all. I can't afford the expensive stuff and even if I did I wouldn't waste my money on it. I got lower to mid grade fly rods/reels and waders that work just as good in my opinion. like i said above to each his own.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

MuskieJim said:


> Hahaha. This is great. Well put buddy, well put. What I find humorous is that people get so heated and ticked about steelhead of all fish. I mean, come on, there's 1000s upon 1000s of them for EVERYONE to catch. You, me, your brother, and the guy next door can all catch fish and do it respectfully. No need to crowd guys out or walk in the middle of a freakin' hole. Just because your Orvis waders, fishpond pack, and entire gear setup cost more than a trip to Vegas and back, doesn't mean that you're 1.) Good at fishing 2.) Bad at fishing or 3.) an "elitest". Some guys like to spend their cash on good gear. I'm somewhere in the middle I guess. The more I work these days, the more I enjoy just getting out, fish are just a bonus. Had me 30 something bonuses the other day
> 
> It's unfair to group anyone though, pinners, spinners or fly guys, because let's all admit it, we've met a jerk with one of the rods mentioned in hand. Period. Haha.


Its not in the #s of fish Jim...we ALL know there are plenty of fish to go around in PA and OH(ungodly, stupid and un-natural numbers in fact). However, I think whats frustrating to some is the limited space in which there is to fish compared to the growing popularity of the sport. The ease of catching these stupid fish is certainly one of the factors responsible for the popularity. You're not talking fishing in a huge Great Lake like Lake Erie or Ontario here.....you're generally talking small streams and rivers with limited amounts of holding water and/or access and hundreds of thousands of anglers. 

Those in command are feeding the eager youth of todays instant gratification age as well as lining somebody's pockets. How long will that last? I wonder.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Its not in the #s of fish Jim...we ALL know there are plenty of fish to go around in PA and OH(ungodly, stupid and un-natural numbers in fact). However, I think whats frustrating to some is the limited space in which there is to fish compared to the growing popularity of the sport. The ease of catching these stupid fish is certainly one of the factors responsible for the popularity. You're not talking fishing in a huge Great Lake like Lake Erie or Ontario here.....you're generally talking small streams and rivers with limited amounts of holding water and/or access and hundreds of thousands of anglers.
> 
> Those in command are feeding the eager youth of todays instant gratification age as well as lining somebody's pockets. How long will that last? I wonder.



At least the youth is out fishing and not getting themselves in trouble or playing video games. You gotta start somewhere. Let's face it...you and I grew up learning with no internet to learn from we strapped on a set and hit the lakes, ponds and river and every other ditch with a fish in it learning from our neighbors and friends on how to catch fish and what about the guys that don't have fathers that fish but they would like to learn...what do you tell that kid go pound salt? or get online hook up with people do some self help training and hit the river?...if we would have learned to fish in a different day and age...would your attitude be different? Probably. 

2 sides to every coin man.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Its not in the #s of fish Jim...we ALL know there are plenty of fish to go around in PA and OH(ungodly, stupid and un-natural numbers in fact). However, I think whats frustrating to some is the limited space in which there is to fish compared to the growing popularity of the sport. The ease of catching these stupid fish is certainly one of the factors responsible for the popularity. You're not talking fishing in a huge Great Lake like Lake Erie or Ontario here.....you're generally talking small streams and rivers with limited amounts of holding water and/or access and hundreds of thousands of anglers.
> 
> Those in command are feeding the eager youth of todays instant gratification age as well as lining somebody's pockets. How long will that last? I wonder.


I require instant gratification, and I'm not even "the eager youth of today." Hand over your honey holes. GPS coordinates please.:Banane26:


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> At least the youth is out fishing and not getting themselves in trouble or playing video games. You gotta start somewhere. Let's face it...you and I grew up learning with no internet to learn from we strapped on a set and hit the lakes, ponds and river and every other ditch with a fish in it learning from our neighbors and friends on how to catch fish and what about the guys that don't have fathers that fish but they would like to learn...what do you tell that kid go pound salt? or get online hook up with people do some self help training and hit the river?...if we would have learned to fish in a different day and age...would your attitude be different? Probably.
> 
> 2 sides to every coin man.


Kev...I agree with you and am open minded to the fact that it is a different day and age. Its just the lack of respect involved that bothers me somewhat. There is a certain lack of respect when something is just handed over or given without it being hard earned. And I'm not saying to can the info gained through the net all together, because I certainly use it for info myself. It would be unrealistic for me to deny that. However, I think a good blend is needed in order for one to truely respect, become more effective and above all be able to effectively educate others or become a positive ROLE MODEL as an outdoorsman.....Mine is just an opinion like yours which I respect highly. 

As I stated before, theres nothing wrong with taking a guy out fishing...taking those more less fortunate then ourselves, with "real" life issues is even MORE comendable and I appreciate that. However the internet spoonfeeding and instant gratification has certainly, without a doubt, undeniably thrown an entirely new curve into the realm of fishing. Whether its good, bad, positive or negative is the debatable part...I guess it all depends on one's approach and who is at the giving/recieving end and what actions are taken afterwards. And how people use the information and blend it in with hands on learning. Will these less fortunate benefit more from hands on learning without the net or will they benefit more relying on it? Of course, I'd rather see those kids off the streets and away from crime, but I think my point is being missed as far as "instant gratification" is concerned. It doesn't matter who gets the spoonfeeding...fortunate, less fortunate, young or old; What matters is how they handle it and whether or not they are better or worse because of it. How they appreciate it and use what they've learned. What I'm seeing, as a whole, is WAY less appreciation toward everything from, other anglers to fish to the sport....Why? Someone please tell me why that is???? 

If I had to do it all over again...today, yesterday or tomorrow....I would not change one thing! Learning on my own and with a few good fishing buddies is how I learned most that I've learned pertaining to fishing. IMO, it was a way more effective way of learning and I appreciate what I've learned a lot more....and guess what? The option for learning THAT way is still out there and always will be, with or without all the easy ways to attain info these days.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Maybe I'm a little slow on the go here but can you give me some examples of what you are refering to instant gratification? 

As in someone taking someone steelhead fishing and them catching one on the first trip and being shown a ton about about the sport by a good stick? 

VERSUS.

My stubborn polish ass. Hitting the rivers for 3 years before I caught my first one and figured them out somewhat myself? And let me tell you it was the bomb when I caught my first bullet in the river after 100 failed attempts...me personally I didn't care though I worked 3rd shift so I was hitting the rocky in the morning ALL the time and still laying eggs and still coming back...I'm a little different than most that fishing to me is almost like a heart..I would die without it. 

Plus I murder every other species I fish for  I'll take the good with the bad 

I don't want to miss your point exactly so I'm asking for clarification on YOUR definition.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Kev...I agree with you and am open minded to the fact that it is a different day and age. Its just the lack of respect involved that bothers me somewhat. There is a certain lack of respect when something is just handed over or given without it being hard earned. And I'm not saying to can the info gained through the net all together, because I certainly use it for info myself. It would be unrealistic for me to deny that. However, I think a good blend is needed in order for one to truely respect, become more effective and above all be able to effectively educate others or become a positive ROLE MODEL as an outdoorsman.....Mine is just an opinion like yours which I respect highly.
> 
> As I stated before, theres nothing wrong with taking a guy out fishing...taking those more less fortunate then ourselves, with "real" life issues is even MORE comendable and I appreciate that. However the internet spoonfeeding and instant gratification has certainly, without a doubt, undeniably thrown an entirely new curve into the realm of fishing. Whether its good, bad, positive or negative is the debatable part...I guess it all depends on one's approach and who is at the giving/recieving end and what actions are taken afterwards. And how people use the information and blend it in with hands on learning. Will these less fortunate benefit more from hands on learning without the net or will they benefit more relying on it? Of course, I'd rather see those kids off the streets and away from crime, but I think my point is being missed as far as "instant gratification" is concerned. It doesn't matter who gets the spoonfeeding...fortunate, less fortunate, young or old; What matters is how they handle it and whether or not they are better or worse because of it. How they appreciate it and use what they've learned. What I'm seeing, as a whole, is WAY less appreciation toward everything from, other anglers to fish to the sport....Why? Someone please tell me why that is????
> 
> If I had to do it all over again...today, yesterday or tomorrow....I would not change one thing! Learning on my own and with a few good fishing buddies is how I learned most that I've learned pertaining to fishing. IMO, it was a way more effective way of learning and I appreciate what I've learned a lot more....and guess what? The option for learning THAT way is still out there and always will be, with or without all the easy ways to attain info these days.


WOW!!!!that is the biggest waste of time reading that drivel...my God you seem like the most crotchety of old men....are you the guy who complains about everything everywhere you go??? I bet you are! SHUT UP AND FISH!!!!!


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Kev...I agree with you and am open minded to the fact that it is a different day and age. Its just the lack of respect involved that bothers me somewhat. There is a certain lack of respect when something is just handed over or given without it being hard earned. And I'm not saying to can the info gained through the net all together, because I certainly use it for info myself. It would be unrealistic for me to deny that. However, I think a good blend is needed in order for one to truely respect, become more effective and above all be able to effectively educate others or become a positive ROLE MODEL as an outdoorsman.....Mine is just an opinion like yours which I respect highly.
> 
> As I stated before, theres nothing wrong with taking a guy out fishing...taking those more less fortunate then ourselves, with "real" life issues is even MORE comendable and I appreciate that. However the internet spoonfeeding and instant gratification has certainly, without a doubt, undeniably thrown an entirely new curve into the realm of fishing. Whether its good, bad, positive or negative is the debatable part...I guess it all depends on one's approach and who is at the giving/recieving end and what actions are taken afterwards. And how people use the information and blend it in with hands on learning. Will these less fortunate benefit more from hands on learning without the net or will they benefit more relying on it? Of course, I'd rather see those kids off the streets and away from crime, but I think my point is being missed as far as "instant gratification" is concerned. It doesn't matter who gets the spoonfeeding...fortunate, less fortunate, young or old; What matters is how they handle it and whether or not they are better or worse because of it. How they appreciate it and use what they've learned. What I'm seeing, as a whole, is WAY less appreciation toward everything from, other anglers to fish to the sport....Why? Someone please tell me why that is????
> 
> If I had to do it all over again...today, yesterday or tomorrow....I would not change one thing! Learning on my own and with a few good fishing buddies is how I learned most that I've learned pertaining to fishing. IMO, it was a way more effective way of learning and I appreciate what I've learned a lot more....and guess what? The option for learning THAT way is still out there and always will be, with or without all the easy ways to attain info these days.


It took me 2 solid seasons of going every weekend learning from people i met, catching maybe 2 fish every weekend (on a good weekend). Every year i get better and learn more tactical ways of fishing.. My appreciation from everything from the sport to the fish has become very very substantial over the years. i never knew about OGF or any other net sites until feb 2009 and didnt start looking at them til' a few months ago... You make a really good point now that i think about it more and more. I get friends of mine into fish all the time in the fall and spring, usually on the first outing and come to think about it, they have an awesome time... but they have no appreciation for the "knowledge" hahaha spoonfed huh... hmmmm... good point. good point


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

K gonefishin said:


> Maybe I'm a little slow on the go here but can you give me some examples of what you are refering to instant gratification?
> 
> As in someone taking someone steelhead fishing and them catching one on the first trip and being shown a ton about about the sport by a good stick?
> 
> ...


Yeah. you proved his point... You developed a sense of appreciation for the fish and sport by skunking 100x before you grasped the curve... Unlike someone who's given every trick in the book and put in a prime spot and told... "cast here"... Bang bang bang... they leave thinkin... "that was alright... and easy..." there's no anticipation of hooking your first fish or your first in a while or your first on a hunch of a bait... There's no hardwork going into anything so the reward is minimal as is the respect.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

"There's no hardwork going into anything so the reward is minimal as is the respect."


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I've only been Steelhead fishing for about a season and a half. I learned everything from one guy (for the most part). He showed me some spots, told me what kind of gear to use and how to use that gear. I fished with him and him alone until this past Fall. I now fish solo 95% of the time, not because I choose to, but because I just don't feel like showing anyone else the areas or holes I was shown. A few of the areas are fairly well know, but a few are not. So basically......I was spoonfed? Even though I had zero prior knowlege of how to Steelhead fish? 

I can tell most lurkers or "newbie" Steelheaders, that you're not very likely to be too succesful if you think you're just going to log onto OGF everyday and go hammer the Steel by reading various threads. It's a hands on type of fishing. Sure, the Russian guy using an upsidedown spinning reel might land a few, but knowing how to use a float rod correctly is priceless. 

In summary.......Shortening the learning curve by going with an experienced Steelheaded to get you started is being spoonfed. Like I tried to say in a pm, "I DON'T GET IT"........


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

this thread is now closed........................................












haha,just kidding


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

hahahaha! I figured when I saw misfits post it was gonna be curtains!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

how in the hell do you catch steelhead????? LOL I dont get it.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I remember always yelling and bi*ching to my dad that this guy crashed our hole, the fly guy is messing up our drifts, the guy with the spoon is throwing across the whole darn pool..... and one day he looked me dead in the eye and said if you want to catch a fish today,,,,,, THEN STOP BEING A BABY AND LEARN HOW TO FISH A PRESSURED HOLE!!%!%!%


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> I remember always yelling and bi*ching to my dad that this guy crashed our hole, the fly guy is messing up our drifts, the guy with the spoon is throwing across the whole darn pool..... and one day he looked me dead in the eye and said if you want to catch a fish today,,,,,, THEN STOP BEING A BABY AND LEARN HOW TO FISH A PRESSURED HOLE!!%!%!%


good advice!


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

To quote Jack Nickolson in Mars Attacks, "Why can't we work out our differences? Why can't we work things out? Little people, why can't we all just get along?"


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> I remember always yelling and bi*ching to my dad that this guy crashed our hole, the fly guy is messing up our drifts, the guy with the spoon is throwing across the whole darn pool..... and one day he looked me dead in the eye and said if you want to catch a fish today,,,,,, THEN STOP BEING A BABY AND LEARN HOW TO FISH A PRESSURED HOLE!!%!%!%


Smart dad you got there and the best post in this entire thread.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

If someone posts a diagram of a proper float setup, I am all for it. Call it what you want, but I don't call it spoonfeeding. I call it some friendly assistance, and there is nothing wrong with that. And just because I, like many others, are open to assistance, does not mean that I respect it any less or the rewards are cheapened any.

If you applied this "idea" of spoonfeeding to other activities in this world, we would still be living in the stone age. 
Your teachers taught you how to read? You should've taken years and invented your own language and text. Spoonfeeding... 
Your grandpa taught you the proper way to handle a gun? You should've shot your own foot 2 or 3 times to learn how on your own. Spoonfeeding... 
Your work trained you on how to do the job? You should've figured out how to re-invent the wheel on your own. You get my drift.

Yesteryear was library research and seminars. Today, it is a library at your fingertips via your computer and forums like this that connect you directly to people that know more on certain subjects and can assist the novice people like myself.

Technology helps to shorten the learning curve, which is a BEAUTIFUL thing. I call it efficiency, where as some of you call it cheap or cheating.

Telling someone HOW to fish is never bad. Telling someone where to fish, in very detailed specifics, is another story, especially on the internet.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree 110% with Bucketmouth. By giving someone information, you are sort of holding onto the bike, while they learn to ride. In the end, you still have to learn to ride by doing. (and falling a few times.) Help is always appreciated, and is good for both parties, the giver and the receiver.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I agree. I knew nothing about fly fishing and there was noone to teach me at all so I looked it up online. I wouldn't call it spoonfeeding. yes the internet helped me alot but I still had to get out there on the river myself and learn how to fly fish.. the net just pointed me in the right direction. I also agree that noone should give detailed info about specific fishing holes online tho. saying the name of the river or whatever is fine but I wouldn't be too specific. I am not really stingy tho. if someone needs help I will gladly will point them in the right direction just rather do it in a pm or out on the stream so all the lurkers on here that rather just recieve info than give it out don't see it.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

There certainly are positives and negatives on both sides of this coin and many of you make great points.....However, the best advice I've seen so far has been "Shut Up N Fish!"

Be that as it may, but be careful of who you choose to follow or learn from...there are a lot of un-reliable, dishonest and deceiving people out there these days who may just lack the credibility you're looking for! Have a great day!

Happy Holidays All!!


----------

